

Post embedded Gists on GoogleSites - shareme
http://gadgets.derquinse.net/gist-github
A gadget to use on Google Sites to embed github gists.
======
null_ptr
Why would you want to use GoogleSites for code-related things instead of
GitHub Pages? This sounds like an awfully cumbersome way of doing things.

